# Subletting partial weeks



## icydog (Jun 18, 2016)

In another thread a poster asked about a cleaning fee for her Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas one bedroom she got through an RCI exchange. She stated she was staying the first part of the week,  and other group was staying for the second part--* which is in actuality subletting the one bedroom villa.* 

The poster went on to say that the cast member at the front desk did a workaround Disney's strict policies of having each person on the reservation listed on the paperwork. In this case the cast member allowed the other group to be placed on the reservation as being on day passes. 

Although, I am sure, the OP of that thread had no duplicitous plans to bypass Disney's policies, that's exactly what happened. And, I blame the cast member who agreed to the Day Passes. 

If this policy were allowed then our villas could become a revolving door for 
uninvested guests.  They would be paying a very small amount of $ for a Deluxe, Home Away From Home Resort!  That small amount wouldn't get them into one of Disney's value resorts.  

And, they would be doing so without their names on the reservation. This practice opens the door for rowdy party goers, or underage teens, or downright thieves-- who are all there anonymously 

I know Disney doesn't want this going on.  It would be counterintuitive.  

What do you think? How do you feel about this practice?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 18, 2016)

icydog said:


> In another thread a poster asked about a cleaning fee for her Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas one bedroom she got through an RCI exchange. She stated she was staying the first part of the week,  and other group was staying for the second part--* which is in actuality subletting the one bedroom villa.*
> 
> The poster went on to say that the cast member at the front desk did a workaround Disney's strict policies of having each person on the reservation listed on the paperwork. In this case the cast member allowed the other group to be placed on the reservation as being on day passes.
> 
> ...



Is the poster collecting a rental fee for the few days?  If so then I'd have a problem with it because RCI rules prohibit rentals of exchanges.  But they do allow exchanges to be gifted, so if the poster is gifting the few days to someone then I think it's good that DVC allowed a work-around.  For me it's all about whether or not rules are being broken.  

As far as renters getting into timeshares via owner rentals at a much lower cost than owners absorb, as long as the companies allow rentals of ownership reservations then in my opinion it's useless to complain about it or disagree that it should happen.  Owners have the right to set their own rental rates, period.  By the way, it's not an issue unique to DVC.


----------



## icydog (Jun 19, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Is the poster collecting a rental fee for the few days?  If so then I'd have a problem with it because RCI rules prohibit rentals of exchanges.  But they do allow exchanges to be gifted, so if the poster is gifting the few days to someone then I think it's good that DVC allowed a work-around.  For me it's all about whether or not rules are being broken.
> 
> *As far as renters getting into timeshares via owner rentals at a much lower cost than owners absorb, as long as the companies allow rentals of ownership reservations then in my opinion it's useless to complain about it or disagree that it should happen.  Owners have the right to set their own rental rates, period. * By the way, it's not an issue unique to DVC.



My response is specific to Disney Vacation Club's rules. As one of the security measures which began after 9/11, Disney REQUIRES the names, addresses, and phone numbers of every adult in the travel party and the ages of each child.  

In your second paragraph you speak about owners renting their property out which is not the case here. This woman is NOT an owner who can set her own rate. She's an exchanger. I'm sorry I didn't make that clear in my OP. Disney Vacation Club does Not allow re-renting of RCI exchanges, nor does RCI.   

What is happening, is either via cash or goodwill, someone is staying at a Disney Vacation Club resort Without being on the reservation.  I don't feel comfortable with that as its a clear violation of Disney's rules!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 19, 2016)

I guess you would need to clarify this with DVC.  If they allow exchangers to split weeks among family and friends, like most resorts do, but have a system that does not allow more names than the occupancy permits and does not allow names to be deleted after the first family members leave, it could be a programming problem and in order to do it they take the names, phones and addresses when adding the 2nd party to the day passes for the applicable days they will be there.  

If I use the first half of an exchange anywhere and then leave in Monday (because I have to get back to work) and my mother arrives the same day and I hand her the keys, I am not subletting the unit to her.  If it is easy and convenient I will have the resort do a cleaning, if not I clean the unit myself.  Just because DVC's computer system doesn't allow it doesn't mean it is against the rules and that is what needs to be clarified.  If you find out that it is you should notify them of what happened with the front desk and the guest passes and suggest that the DVC cast members be educated on the proper procedures.


----------



## icydog (Jun 19, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> I guess you would need to clarify this with DVC.  If they allow exchangers to split weeks among family and friends, like most resorts do, but have a system that does not allow more names than the occupancy permits and does not allow names to be deleted after the first family members leave, it could be a programming problem and in order to do it they take the names, phones and addresses when adding the 2nd party to the day passes for the applicable days they will be there.
> 
> If I use the first half of an exchange anywhere and then leave in Monday (because I have to get back to work) and my mother arrives the same day and I hand her the keys, I am not subletting the unit to her.  If it is easy and convenient I will have the resort do a cleaning, if not I clean the unit myself.  Just because DVC's computer system doesn't allow it doesn't mean it is against the rules and that is what needs to be clarified.  If you find out that it is you should notify them of what happened with the front desk and the guest passes and suggest that the DVC cast members be educated on the proper procedures.



I hate to tattle on anyone.  I'm just venting here.


----------



## mrsmusic (Jun 19, 2016)

Not quite the same issue but similar. 

I had two RCI exchanges last fall, same week, large party, at the same resort. I encountered the same issue because I wanted to check into both units because part of the family was coming later. I wanted to stay a few days in one room since it was going to be empty and then move to the other room (where I was sleeping on the couch) and I was not allowed to. The DVC people tried to make it work because they understood what I was trying to do and I paid all the fees and all the points and everyone in those two rooms was my guest. But they could not. 

I think the issue would be easier to deal with in their computer system the other way around like your example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

